# How To Clean Off



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know if driftwood should be in aquatic plants thread, but i waswondering how icould clean this driftwood i found in my backyoard. It does have dried dirt on it aswell


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would just spray it to get as much dirt off as you can and then use a scrub brush to get it really clean. After that, I'd boil or bake it to sterilize it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thing is i dont have a pot big enough to boil, could i just fill my tubb up with really hot water?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sure, you know what type of wood it is?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks like it was a root from underground, were remodeling the house and i found it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

trim it up. pressure wash it. then pour boiling water over it in the tub. you could soak it in a garbage bucket, or rubbermaid?


----------

